
Dissecting DNS Packets at line rate - phab
http://h313.info/blog/networking/dpdk/dns/2020/05/05/dissecting-dns-packets-at-line-rate.html
======
stargrazer
It would be interesting to see this done using Linux XDP/eBPF routines.

